

Who is Veronika? - pathy
http://www.metro.se/veronika/who-is-veronika/EVHmja!WDI1wIPdrXLs6/

======
jbattle
The end result of this inquiry is kind of interesting, but I found the process
quite creepy. I'm not familiar with this journalist, but is his practice to
find anonymous people on the internet and then stalk them, digging until he
finds their real identity?

 _Sure, most journalists think it’s fun to turn over every stone in their
research and so do I, however when I’m about to trace footprints online I
choose to hunt a, say an af Praat rather than a Svensson any day. Less time
spent on dead ends means more time for the exciting ones. That’s why I was
happy that she called herself TheIneffableSwede._

------
ytjohn
This has got to be the most interesting article I've read in a very long time.
I don't know how much of the article is true, but the writing style draws you
in and keeps you enthralled throughout the entire article.

------
killerpopiller
a consistent online profile appearing like a real life persona might be of
value. But she was to profilic for witness protection.. is it really just a
sport for stacey?

------
orionblastar
Well it uses the old theory of "On the Internet nobody knows you are a dog"
where one can just fake an online identity and write an award winning article
or blog that is a complete and total fake, and people won't know the
difference.

I mean this Veronika character was complete faked and made up, but he left
hints like "The Matrix" and a second life profile and other stuff as
breadcrumbs for this other guy to follow and learn the truth.

So I bet that whole sexism in video games award winning blog article was
complete fiction? I wonder how many other blog articles are like that?

